
New coronavirus can persist in air for hours and on surfaces for days – study - OJFord
https://www.reuters.com/article/uk-health-coronavirus-study-idUKKBN2143PW
======
merricksb
Earlier discussions about this study:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22611099](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22611099)
(111 points/13 hours ago/102 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22561433](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22561433)
(78 points/5 days ago/42 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22553890](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22553890)
(53 points/6 days ago/40 comments)

------
Hokusai
> As part of their experiments, the researchers compared the stability of
> SARS-CoV-2 to that of SARS-CoV-1 under the same experimental circumstances
> and found similar results.

I love science for this. Instead of just guessing that they are similar an
leave it at there, new experiments are done to verify hypothesis and increase
our knowledge.

Right now the public is hungry for information about the virus. It's not good
that most people does not understand that experts need time to gather
knowledge. The more data we get the easier is going to inform the public and
the better decision we will be able to take.

------
ourmandave
_...and the potential for persons infected with SARS-CoV-2 to shed and
transmit the virus while asymptomatic._

So _anyone_ can be infected and spreading it and not know. And you have to
assume that surface you just cleaned can be infectious for days by _anybody_
touching it.

 _...can remain viable and infectious in droplets in the air for hours..._

And _anyone_ that sneezes or coughs could be created an infectious cloud that
could persist for hours?

That's kind of a grim conclusion. Also, why aren't masks mandatory for
everyone if you can't know you have it unless tested?

~~~
thinkmassive
Mainstream reporting has been saying masks are only necessary to protect
against being directly coughed/sneezed on by an infected person. Since the
virus can remain active in aerosols it also sounds like a properly fitted mask
could protect the wearer when they're anywhere in the vicinity of an infected
person.

------
_rrnv
Am I the only one finding the experiment's design questionable, especially for
such radical conclusions?

~~~
Hokusai
> Am I the only one finding the experiment's design questionable, especially
> for such radical conclusions?

The conclusions are not radical, they actually fit quite well with the already
establish knowledge of other coronaviruses.

The article is not giving details about the experiment, so, it is hard to
judge it as 'questionable'.

What is your point?

------
kasperni
I think it is safe to call it COVID-19 instead of "New coronavirus" by now.

~~~
stinky613
Fwiw, COVID-19 is the disease caused by the "2019 novel coronavirus". Afaik
the most accurate and succinct way to refer to the virus itself is SARS-CoV-2.

Please someone correct me if I'm wrong.

------
thdespou
WTF [https://www.copperclothing.com/](https://www.copperclothing.com/)

~~~
was8309
FTW?

